# model number decode



## rhal (Nov 12, 2015)

anyone here know what model number po32j 121485 is?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

po32j is probably the model number.
and 121485 is probably the serial number, unique to that one unit.

googling po32j:

https://www.google.com/search?q=po3...rome..69i57&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8#q=po32j+

Says its a 1032, (10HP engine, 32 inch wide bucket.)

and a thread here:
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...aintenance-forum/33234-john-deere-1032-a.html

shows that its a model built before 1991, and built by JD themselves, before JD began outsourcing their snowblower production.
almost certainty from sometime in the 1980's.

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

So! its a big JD 1032, a beast!  made by JD themselves in the 1980's.
(or possibly in 1990 or 1991)

A nice unit!
those "original JD" machines are fan favorites.

Look for a data tag with numbers on the side of the engine, note if its a Tecumseh or a Briggs engine,
and post any and all numbers on the engine tag..they often contain a date code that can pin-point the model year.

Scot


----------



## rhal (Nov 12, 2015)

scot
thanks for info.I think the j in model number means made in 1981.
looking for owners manual. it runs and works as it should.
no snow now to try it.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

:white^_^arial^_^0^_ rhal. Here is a link to the John Deere service manual for your machine. It is 33 meg in size and could take some time to download.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/9k1uzy1s5s61ma2/526-726-732-826-832-1032-TM1234-01740.pdf


----------

